# clang36 requires groff as a dependency



## kpect (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi,
I've replaced groff from base with mdocml, but when Clang is being build from ports it exits with error not being able to find the groff, PSB:

```
groff -Tps -man /usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools/clang.1 > /usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools/clang.ps
groff: not found
Makefile:76: recipe for target '/usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools/clang.ps' failed
gmake[2]: *** [/usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools/clang.ps] Error 127
rm /usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools//.dir
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/obj/usr/ports/lang/clang36/work/llvm-3.6.2.src/tools/clang/docs/tools'
*** Error code 2

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/clang36
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/clang36
```
Is there a way to get rid of groff completely?
Cheers.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2015)

It's used to create the documentation, you could turn that off.


----------



## kpect (Dec 30, 2015)

How can I turn it off?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2015)

`make config` and turn off DOC.


----------



## kpect (Dec 30, 2015)

I already have DOCS turned off
`# make showconfig`

```
===> The following configuration options are available for clang36-3.6.2:
     ASSERTS=off: Enable assertions (thread unsafe)
     DOCS=off: Build and/or install documentation
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

That doesn't help, building of clang requires groff anyway


----------



## youngunix (Dec 31, 2015)

That's unusual, because textproc/groff is not listed as a dependency. Normally, lang/clang36 shouldn't build it. 
From textproc/groff: "_There are no ports dependent upon this port_".


----------

